# Backcountry Gear Swap in Fort Collins November 3 ! !



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

*Come sell your used gear and make some money! *


The gear swap will be on Saturday November 3 from 8 - 4 pm at 632 South Mason Street, located behind the former Mountain Shop (now Earth Star). 


Gear registration will be Friday (Nov 2) from 5 - 8 pm and Saturday (Nov 3) morning from 8-9 am. The sale starts at 9 am and will run until 2 pm. Consignments and unsold gear pick up will be from 2 - 4pm. Consignments and unsold gear must be picked up by 4 pm. If unsold items or consignments are not picked up by 4 pm they will be forfeit, no exceptions. In addition, the Mountain Shop is selling all remaining 2006-2007 season gear at 40-75% off. 


Hope to see you there! 


For further information please contact BSA at 303-494-5266 or [email protected]


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Hope to see all at the ski swap....


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Bump.... hope everyone can make it.


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

*More info?*

_I did see the "for further info.." addy, but thought others may have the same questions, not to mention the ever-important bump!_

How do the proceeds work? ie: What portion of the sale price goes to the BSA? 
Is the gear regestration on Friday nite also behind the ol' Mtn shop (outside, right)?
Is mountaineering/ ice climbing gear and all types of ski/board gear welcome, or strictly b/c ski gear?

Thanks for the info,
see you this weekend...


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

The swap will work the same as in years past, except the commission will go to BSA instead of the Mountain Shop (RIP). The commission will be the same as it was when the Mountain Shop ran the swap – 20%. 

Any and all gear is welcome, tents, climbing, ski gear, backpacking, everything and anything. Gear can be checked Friday night from 5 – 8 at the rear entrance to the Mountain Shop. The gear will be stored over night in the Shop. Gear can also be checked Saturday morning from 8 – 9 am. All unsold gear and sales money must be picked up between 2 and 4 pm. 

Also, the Mountain Shop does have a lot of ski gear left, last years skis are 40% off and they also have boots, etc.

I hope to see everyone at the 1st annual BSA swap. We plan to hold a swap every fall.

Cheers,

Ryan


----------

